# Allocation of CO, What does it means??



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

*Allocation of CO, What does it mean??*

What does mean allocation of CO?

And 

CO asked for further documentation??

Does it mean that rest of documentation, employment proofs, birth certificates, IELTS etcetera are fulfilled and nothing further will be verified??

Actually, I have been allocated with CO.

Still, I am worried if there are verifying my job or not?

Please give me an advice..


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

CO means Case Officer

Allocation of CO: You have a Case Officer

CO asked for further documentation: Case Officer asked for further documentation

Advice: Be patient and don't worry too much. Eat healthy and exercise. Think happy and positive thoughts.



immi2Aus said:


> What does mean allocation of CO?
> 
> And
> 
> ...


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

amaslam said:


> CO means Case Officer
> 
> Allocation of CO: You have a Case Officer
> 
> ...


Hi friend,
Where are you from? What is your timeline?
If the co allotted it is very happy news to you,Thousands of people waiting for their turns,so don't worry anything,submit all docs whatever he/she request,it will speed up your process.After all the docs satisfied they may be verify your job environment/employee
All the best
Ritu


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

ritu1234 said:


> Hi friend,
> Where are you from? What is your timeline?
> If the co allotted it is very happy news to you,Thousands of people waiting for their turns,so don't worry anything,submit all docs whatever he/she request,it will speed up your process.After all the docs satisfied they may be verify your job environment/employee
> All the best
> Ritu


Do DIAC make verification of job before asking further documentation or they do it after obtaining all the required docs?


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

amaslam said:


> CO means Case Officer
> 
> Allocation of CO: You have a Case Officer
> 
> ...


Well, may be you won't understand my Q?

I asked whether they will verify my job before asking further documentation or they have done it before CO allocation?

Where as patient is concerned...,

In my case, it is just next to impossible to have patient as my case scenario is very different.


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi,
You are from HR country (Pakistan)..So the Diac Should make physical or phone enquiry definitely,sometimes some of the cases may be excuse from the criteria.All it is happen only what are the docs you have submitted for your employment evidence.If yuo submit Provident Fund,Health insurance from your company,Online Bank Salary account,Tax returns,it may get excuse from your employment verification.But everything is only happen after the co allocation mostly.

Ritu


----------



## Y_OZ? (Dec 29, 2008)

Status for my application was changed on 05/29 to "Application being processed further" and status for most of the documents is changed to "MET" except for PCC and Meds. I didn't receive any email from DIAC and/or a case officer.

Any thoughts/suggestions on if I should go for meds and PCC or wait for an email from DIAC/CO?


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

Y_OZ? said:


> Status for my application was changed on 05/29 to "Application being processed further" and status for most of the documents is changed to "MET" except for PCC and Meds. I didn't receive any email from DIAC and/or a case officer.
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions on if I should go for meds and PCC or wait for an email from DIAC/CO?


Hi,
If you know you have got your co then you can go for meds and pcc without him/her requestion,for avoiding further delay.It is my opinion.

Ritu


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Here my question is to all of you...
is job verification has done for which period??
please look below
Dates: Sepetember 2003 to December 2004
Employer: Information Solution
Post:System Engineer

Dates:January 2005 to Decemebr 2005
Employer:Leads Corporation 
Postrogrammer

Dates:January 2006 to October 2006
Employer:Thakral Information Systems
Post: Executive:Technical Support

Dates:October 2006 to June 2008
Employer:Aktel
Post: Network Administrator(Oracle)

My file lodged on July 2008 and i recieved my result on 30 Sepetember 2008
Here During the assessment i changed my last job AKTEL to Eurosoft
I got release from AKTEL on 11 sepetember 2008 and joined in another company on 14th Sepetember 2008
and the company name, designation and employment are as follows:

Dates:14 September 2008 to till
Employer: Eurosoft
Post: Manager, Software Services.


Here my Post and employer is Changed. My question for which period the DIAC personnel will verify?
please give me a idea.........


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Here my question is to all of you...
is job verification has done for which period??
Here I have sent my ACS docs on July 2008 and ACS assess the following period of my Job

Dates: Sepetember 2003 to December 2004
Employer: Information Solution
Post:System Engineer

Dates:January 2005 to Decemebr 2005
Employer:Leads Corporation 
Postrogrammer

Dates:January 2006 to October 2006
Employer:Thakral Information Systems
Post: Executive:Technical Support

Dates:October 2006 to June 2008
Employer:Aktel
Post: Network Administrator(Oracle)

My file lodged on July 2008 and i recieved my result on Sepetember 2008
Here During the assessment i changed my last job AKTEL to Eurosoft
I got release from AKTEL on 11 sepetember 2008 and joined in another company on 14th Sepetember 2008
and the company name, designation and employment are as follows:

Dates:September 2008 to till
Employer: Eurosoft
Post: Manager, Software Services.


Here my Post and employer is Changed


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi,

You can expect the job verification the following period.It may be differ sometimes only one company.My friend got two company verification simultaneously.

Ritu

Dates:October 2006 to June 2008
Employer:Aktel
Post: Network Administrator(Oracle)

Dates:September 2008 to till
Employer: Eurosoft
Post: Manager, Software Services.


----------



## Y_OZ? (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for your opinion Ritu!!

How do I know if a CO is assigned or not beside waiting for an email? Anyone else want to chime in?


----------

